

PHP-FPM vs. Node.js – The REAL Performance Battle - prahladyeri
http://www.prahladyeri.com/2014/06/php-fpm-vs-node-js-the-real-performance-battle/

======
mkal_tsr
> So, moral of the story is that even the latest and greatest of PHP world
> falls behind node.js

Curious why you wouldn't be using Hack + HHVM then?

~~~
prahladyeri
HHVM is not official PHP. Its a hack developed by facebook to specifically
improve the performance of their web apps. The component isn't complete in all
respects and one solution doesn't fit all sizes.

Node.js, on the other hand is officially supported and the core and node
modules are actively developed by the community.

